

AngularJS - Javascript MVC framework from Google - cd34
http://angularjs.org/

======
shaydoc
This is interesting on first glance. It does look similar to knockout.js, with
a little Reactive Extensions behaviour also thrown in for good measure!

I have done alot of knockout.js work recently and I love it. Also really like
sammy.js and amplify.js.

What advantage would anyone say AngularJS has over KnockoutJS ?

~~~
oluckyman
<http://litebyte.net/blog/?p=135>

~~~
shaydoc
Nice work, i must invest some time looking into angular, your article is
convincing

------
arrowgunz
Bootstrap? Seriously?

